# Buick Enclave not authorized for UberSelect or UberLUX in Austin



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

Can anyone explain the logic as to why Uber feels that the Buick Enclave doesn't quality for Select or LUX service, but other cars like a Toyota Highlander, Ford Explorer or Honda Pilot for example quality for Select and the GMC Arcadia (same platform as the Enclave) qualify for LUX?

I've tried to get an answer from Uber as to the requirements that the Enclave is missing to disqualify it since all the requirement that they list on the web site are met by this vehicle. 

Just wondering if anyone else has run info a similar issue and was there a way to get Uber to review their decision?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

t18c97 said:


> Can anyone explain the logic as to why Uber feels that the Buick Enclave doesn't quality for Select or LUX service, but other cars like a Toyota Highlander, Ford Explorer or Honda Pilot for example quality for Select and the GMC Arcadia (same platform as the Enclave) qualify for LUX?


For Acadia - only *GMC Acadia Denali* (black paint & black leather seats) qualifies for Lux; any Acadia other than Denali or Denali that is not black/black does not qualify for Lux but does qualify for Select.

If you have a Buick Enclave Avenir (black/black) and your rating is higher than 4.7 - you might be able to talk someone at the main Austin office into making an exception and adding you to Lux. And if you have anything other than a Buick Enclave Avenir (black/black) you might be able to talk them into adding you to Select. *but you will have to go to the main Green Light Hub on Calles St - as it will require a manual override in the system and manager approval

Good Luck. BTW - I checked 4 other big cities with Lux and none of them have approved Buick Enclave Avenir onto the Lux platform, so this will not be an easy process to get approved here.


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ziggy, thanks for the response. 

According to the list at Austin vehicle requirements (can't post a link yet) Uber doesn't require black colors to qualify for Select or LUX. With the summer sun down here there was no way I was going to go with black. And with the Avenir while you can get black exterior they have only one interior color, chestnut. Just can't follow Uber's logic that a Toyota Highlander qualified for Select while the Enclave doesn't. 

I finally got a response from Uber that didn't quote the requirements on the web site, without saying why it didn't qualify since it met all those responses, to visit a green light location and have them check. Not expecting much there but WTF, it's near where I go for a burger in town.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 10, 2018)

You may want to point out that your vehicle is eligible for Select in Houston. I'd post the link but uber people won't let me b/c I'm a newbie.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buick Enclave should be on the list...

I see people complaining about their cars not being on the list.. And that is one that rightfully deserves a spot. As long as it's clean and in good shape i'd be surprised if they didn't put you on.


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

Visited a Greenlight Hub this morning about this. Their explanation was that Uber customers in Austin vote on which vehicles thet want to see on the Select and LUX lists. What she didn't know was if the Enclave was one of the options for the vote or if customers just don't like it.


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Buick Enclave should be on the list...
> 
> I see people complaining about their cars not being on the list.. And that is one that rightfully deserves a spot. As long as it's clean and in good shape i'd be surprised if they didn't put you on.


Thanks. It's only 7 weeks old, as 2018. They never offered to come out and look at it or to add it to the list, just that they'd try to get it on the next poll of Austin customers.



Bosco said:


> You may want to point out that your vehicle is eligible for Select in Houston. I'd post the link but uber people won't let me b/c I'm a newbie.


Yea, they said it's on Dallas if I wanted to drive up there, right


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Acadia makes no sense

But really a lot of the exceptions in their "choose most of a generally-accepted class, but exclude a few for no apparent reason & then include a few rando oddballs from whats considered other classes" model are quite odd


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well after going around in circles with the Uber Greenlights and online support I told then to just close the account, I'm out. 

Todays answers were they use the MSRP of the base models of cars to help determine which cars are on the Select list. OK the Explore base is $32,985, Highlander is $32,470 and the Enclave is $40,990. Sorry but I'm not going to drive for only UberX/XL fees while someone in a 5 year old Highlander (not knocking Highlanders, I've owned one for 6 years) qualifies for Select.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Interesting.


Probably bs from a CSR... but interesting.


Wish Lyft would buy into this base model price nonsense, it would seriously help


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

I e-mailed Uber telling them to delete my account and the reason why. Their latest reason for why the Enclave can't be select is it's a City of Austin regulation that prevents it. I asked them to please let me know what regulation is it so I can go to the city about this. But I never get that info.


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

As expected their last response did not support the Austin regulation which prevents Enclave from being on Select, just pointing me back to 
https://www.uber.com/drive/austin/vehicle-requirements/ which according to those requirement should be in Select. I give up trying to get those idiots to answer the question.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Both these companies lists make no sense . The Acadia Denali BLOWS had it as a rental when my Explorer was in the shop after someone hit me I hated that car yet it's on Lyft Lux , oh and the Volvo XC90 ?? I mean the 2014 and newer ones I get it they're great but the older ones have been basically the same since 2002 they're dated and ugly (however even with that said they're probably the best bang for your buck that qualifies for everything ) , another one is the Acura MDX how is that nicer then your Buick or an Explorer (Explorer Platnium/Limited/ I know the base and XLT kinda suck ) You can put an Explorer on UberBlack /SUV but not on Lux not only that but the Expedition has to be a 2016 or newer to be on Lux but you can have a 2011 Volvo XC90 or Chevy Tahoe on Lux lol I'll take an expedition with the ecoboost over a suburban anyday 

I don't really think an Explorer should be allowed on Black or Lux but if you're gonna have the GMC Acadia Denali, Acura MDX , Chevy Tahoe and Volvo XC90 on there it doesn't make sense to not have a Explorer Limited or Platnium or Sport (no base or XLT)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Both these companies lists make no sense . The Acadia Denali BLOWS had it as a rental when my Explorer was in the shop after someone hit me I hated that car yet it's on Lyft Lux , oh and the Volvo XC90 ?? I mean the 2014 and newer ones I get it they're great but the older ones have been basically the same since 2002 they're dated and ugly (however even with that said they're probably the best bang for your buck that qualifies for everything ) , another one is the Acura MDX how is that nicer then your Buick or an Explorer (Explorer Platnium/Limited/ I know the base and XLT kinda suck ) You can put an Explorer on UberBlack /SUV but not on Lux not only that but the Expedition has to be a 2016 or newer to be on Lux but you can have a 2011 Volvo XC90 or Chevy Tahoe on Lux lol I'll take an expedition with the ecoboost over a suburban anyday
> 
> I don't really think an Explorer should be allowed on Black or Lux but if you're gonna have the GMC Acadia Denali, Acura MDX , Chevy Tahoe and Volvo XC90 on there it doesn't make sense to not have a Explorer Limited or Platnium or Sport (no base or XLT)


Expedition has to be 15+ to be PREMIER (no lux ever)...

And it only got on the premier list because I personally lit a fire under their azzez about Explorer being ok but not Expedition... however they copied the Explorer's 15+ prerequisite and kicked me right back off premier

Meanwhile an '11 Tahoe, its archrival from Chevy, even in Police trim, gets all classes, and an '09 can be a plus premier with regular pings off switch...

And btw MSRP on new previous-gen '17 expeditions was frikkin $70k..... new body style '18 even more


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Expedition has to be 15+ to be PREMIER (no lux ever)...
> 
> And it only got on the premier list because I personally lit a fire under their azzez about Explorer being ok but not Expedition... however they copied the Explorer's 15+ prerequisite and kicked me right back off premier
> 
> ...


They just added 2016 and newer expeditions to the Lux list on their latest vehicle requirement update .

I agree completely my problem is with the 2011 Tahoe, XC90, Acadia , and MDX all being able to do Lux . and out of those 4 I'd say the Acadia is the nicest rides (for a pax not the driver)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> They just added 2016 and newer expeditions to the Lux list on their latest vehicle requirement update .
> 
> I agree completely my problem is with the 2011 Tahoe, XC90, Acadia , and MDX all being able to do Lux . and out of those 4 I'd say the Acadia is the nicest rides (for a pax not the driver)


Kidding?

New MDX is sweet, but Acadia is a POS, XC90 is a fugly 80s station wagon.... tahoe is industry expectations so okay fine...

The infinitis are cheapie vans posing as SUVs.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Kidding?
> 
> New MDX is sweet, but Acadia is a POS, XC90 is a fugly 80s station wagon.... tahoe is industry expectations so okay fine...
> 
> The infinitis are cheapie vans posing as SUVs.


I meant as far as pax comfort the Acadia has a lot more passenger in the back two rows then any of those 3 . Also I'm not talking about new on any of these I'm talking about bare minimum to qualify 2011-2013 model years . Have you ever sat in the 3rd row of an xc90, tahoe or MDX ?? the Tahoe is by far the worst of the 3 for 3 row space you're basically sitting on the floor knees in your face

For the driver the MDX is the best out of those 4 and for towing and truck type duties the Tahoe is the best of the 4


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I meant as far as pax comfort the Acadia has a lot more passenger in the back two rows then any of those 3 . Also I'm not talking about new on any of these I'm talking about bare minimum to qualify 2011-2013 model years . Have you ever sat in the 3rd row of an xc90, tahoe or MDX ?? the Tahoe is by far the worst of the 3 for 3 row space you're basically sitting on the floor knees in your face
> 
> For the driver the MDX is the best out of those 4 and for towing and truck type duties the Tahoe is the best of the 4


I know my Expy has a rear couch compared to the jump seats of QX and X5 especially, but the Chevys too


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I know my Expy has a rear couch compared to the jump seats of QX and X5 especially, but the Chevys too


The QX60 isn't bad at all for a crossover a friend has one and the 3rd row fits me 6ft 260lbs no issue

The Suburbans and Yukon XL have a massive third row but the Yukon and Tahoe are pathetic . The X5 3rd row is worthless otherwise that's what I'd be driving X5 35D .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> The QX60 isn't bad at all for a crossover a friend has one and the 3rd row fits me 6ft 260lbs no issue
> 
> The Suburbans and Yukon XL have a massive third row but the Yukon and Tahoe are pathetic . The X5 3rd row is worthless otherwise that's what I'd be driving X5 35D .


Huh? Tahoe third rows are even smaller??

I was referring to the Burban version that I'd examined pretty closely, thinking theyre the same

But yeah I'm kinda shocked bimmer hasn't come up with a proper 7/8-seater yet


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Huh? Tahoe third rows are even smaller??
> 
> I was referring to the Burban version that I'd examined pretty closely, thinking theyre the same
> 
> But yeah I'm kinda shocked bimmer hasn't come up with a proper 7/8-seater yet


Nah the Tahoe is rated at 25 inches of Rear Leg Room the problem with them is that they're seats are on the floor on The suburban the extra length gives you a lot more leg room but still not as much as the Expedition

Check This out from 2013 Third Row Leg Room

Honda Odyssey -- 41.1 
Toyota Sienna -- 39.5 
Ford Expedition -- 37.7 
Land Rover LR3 -- 36.3
Toyota Sequoia -- 35.3
Chevrolet Suburban -- 34.9
Ford Explorer -- 34.9
Dodge Durango -- 34.5 
Kia Sedona -- 34.0 
Mercedes-Benz GL -- 34.0
Ford Flex -- 33.0 
Nissan Pathfinder -- 30.7 
Nissan Armada -- 32.2
Buick Enclave -- 33.2
GMC Acadia -- 33.2 
Chevrolet Traverse -- 33.2
Chevrolet Tahoe -- 25.6 
Chevrolet Suburban -- 34.9 
GMC Yukon & Yukon Denali-- 25.6 
GMC Yukon XL -- 34.9
Cadillac Escalade -- 25.6
Cadillac Escalade ESV -- 34.9
Infiniti QX60 (In 2013, known as JX) -- 30.8
Lexus GX -- 29.3
Lexus LX -- 28.3

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/automotive/1960065-3rd-row-room-suvs-2.html#ixzz57ZAoKiA4

Oh and on your point of BMW not making a large SUV their is a Concept X7 SUV I believe 2020 , I'd never need a 3 row SUV for my regular life and I'd never do Uber in what will probably be a $100k+ SUV (not that I could afford it either lol) 
$15k max budget for a vehicle that Qualifies for everything


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Nah the Tahoe is rated at 25 inches of Rear Leg Room the problem with them is that they're seats are on the floor on The suburban the extra length gives you a lot more leg room but still not as much as the Expedition
> 
> Check This out from 2013 Third Row Leg Room
> 
> ...


Wow 25" is pathetic, total farce... especially since they have the roomier Traverse as their cheaper option

Kinda ofd Ford/Lincoln isn't bashing them with "a full FOOT more legroom over GM" commercials and billboards

...and is that supposed to be a 3-seater 3rd row or a 2-seater??


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Wow 25" is pathetic, total farce... especially since they have the roomier Traverse as their cheaper option
> 
> Kinda ofd Ford/Lincoln isn't bashing them with "a full FOOT more legroom over GM" commercials and billboards
> 
> ...and is that supposed to be a 3-seater 3rd row or a 2-seater??


Traverse is a crossover built on a car chassis the Suburban,/Tahoe etc are truck based SUVs that's why they have so little room in the third row of the Tahoe/Yukon/Escalade the issue really is that you're basically sitting on the floor because of the drive train which is avoided on the longer Suburban/Yukon XL . The Expedition third row is massive my only issue with the non extended length expedition is the lack of cargo room behind the 3rd row is much less than the Explorer behind the 3rd row . 90% of my rides are airport rides so gotta have luggage room. I actually have a cargo carrier I use for Camping I now leave it on my Explorer for when I get XL request going to the mountain resorts that have 4+ Guys all with ski bags and luggage MPG suffered by about 1mpg and in winter mode with my taller snow tires I'm down almost 3mpg to 20mpg which kinda sucks but ohh well 
I wish Lincoln would have made rebadged Explorer mkt is close but they use to have the Aviator wonder why they ditched it . I absolutely love my Explorer pax freak out when they get in and see the two tone captain chairs , pano sunroof etc. MPG is decent, tons of room, fast (twinturbo V6) it's been one of the most trouble free cars I've ever owned well over 60k miles (over 120k now) and I havent even had to replace break pads (Still have a ton of life left) only things I've done are a new seat belt buckle for one of the rear inflatable seatbelts , battery, oil changes and Air filter


----------

